# Can’t edit anything since update.



## Tim Ryland (Jun 21, 2020)

Since the update I can no longer edit any of my photos. They are all stuck with a rotating wheel and say ‘Preview not editable’. This is true for photos I had in Lightroom and for any new imports. I’ve always had syncing turned off as my Internet is slow to non-existant. This worked perfectly before the last


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2020)

I was about to say I've seen a bug on that, but it was yours! Glad to see it was solved so quickly. https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/can-t-edit-anything-since-update


----------



## benjenss (Jun 23, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I was about to say I've seen a bug on that, but it was yours! Glad to see it was solved so quickly. https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/can-t-edit-anything-since-update


How was it solved?
I can't read more than three lines of the OP, and it ends with "this was working fine before...". Seems like the post is not displaying correctly.
Anyway, I had exactly the same problem with my 2020 ipad and LR CC 5.2.5. Grey menus, and the cloud icon showing "Preview - Not editable". Upgraded both ipad OS and LR to the latest and it was fixed. Tap on cloud icon now shows "Smart Preview".
I have a thread on adobe forums on this:
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-tv/preview-not-editable/td-p/11227985?page=1


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 23, 2020)

It was solved the same way you solved your issue....by upgrading Lr to the latest version.


----------



## benjenss (Jun 23, 2020)

So then I conclude that LR v 5.2.5, the one I was on, was a complete dud and should never have been released. Pretty grim.


----------

